# Canadian 5D MIII action?



## Wally (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any updates on the Canadian availability of the 5D MIII? I emailed Vistek but no response.

Thanks


----------



## Reid_design (Mar 20, 2012)

I pre-ordered at Henry's and at a local camera store in montreal. No calls from either yet


----------



## Wally (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in line at McBains which is only in Alberta....gawdddddd I'd like to have that badboy for the weekend ;D


----------



## Bob_McBob (Mar 20, 2012)

Photo Expert told me they will be getting in bodies this week, and asked if I wanted one since I e-mailed about pre-ordering. Their pricing has consistently been the best I've found in Canada (though you have to ask), and I've bought all my DSLRs from them in the past. Unfortunately, I am stuck with my B&H pre-order whenever they actually ship it to me, because of their lousy policy of immediately charging all international orders, including pre-orders. I cannot cancel my order because I would lose the currency exchange fees on both the initial charge as well as the order refund.







Very clear about your order policy there, B&H.


----------



## Wally (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Bob McBob, I emailed the Photo Experts. I hear ya on the BH thing and the currency exchange.

Cheers


----------



## Wally (Mar 21, 2012)

So quiet north of the border. Vistek still has the estimated ship date as March 22nd. Anyone know if they are getting their new camera tomorrow??

W


----------



## Reid_design (Mar 21, 2012)

*Any Canadian 5dmkIIIs yet???*

Post here if you've had any luck in Canada!


----------



## n8fire (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got a call from Aden camera in toronto and my body order is shipping out tomorrow and I could get it as early as Friday.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered from B&H. Not heard anything yet. Mine was the kit.


----------



## TonyTfromYEG (Mar 21, 2012)

I was on the Vistek webpage yesterday for any updates on the availability and the price on both the body only and kit were reduced by $100.00; today, its back up to its regular price of $3799 and $4649 respectively.

Did anyone else notice this?

I've preordered at Vistek and they indicated March 22 (tomorrow! yeah!) availability and that they would have "no issue" filling pre-orders. This is just me speculating, but I bet they've had this in house for days and just waiting to release them into the wild!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Any Canadian 5dmkIIIs yet???*



Reid_design said:


> Post here if you've had any luck in Canada!



Well, that can go and apply to many things, as far as a 5d3, mine is to ship tomorrow, or so I was told.


----------



## n8fire (Mar 21, 2012)

Also noticed the rebate on Vistek's page. My read is that they hadnt sold out on the initial allocation so decided to discount to make sure they sold out. That probably worked and that's why they've upped the price now. Doesn't look like stock will be an issue at this stage...


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 21, 2012)

TonyTfromYEG said:


> I was on the Vistek webpage yesterday for any updates on the availability and the price on both the body only and kit were reduced by $100.00; today, its back up to its regular price of $3799 and $4649 respectively.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this?



I noticed this yesterday too. Today only Henry's is has them at $100 off. I called the downtown Toronto store and asked if they thought they would have any demos I could get my hands on and he was unsure. He did however put my name on a 'no obligation' list and he mentioned he may have it for me as soon as tomorrow.

Henry's offer an additional 3yr warranty on the 24-105 kit for $469 - does anyone have any experience with this? Is it worth it (besides the obvious, "if you don't ever need it - it was a waste of money")?


----------



## FocalFury (Mar 21, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Henry's offer an additional 3yr warranty on the 24-105 kit for $469 - does anyone have any experience with this? Is it worth it (besides the obvious, "if you don't ever need it - it was a waste of money")?



Good copies of 24-105 can be had for 850-900 on the used market so I don't think almost a $500 premium for insurance would be worth it unless you are planning to give it a real beating for the next three years. Also consider that you may want to resell within the three years and you may not be able to recoup that money having to compete with other ones priced below $900.

If the warranty is for the whole kit, it may be different a bit. This is a really expensive camera after all so an extended warranty may be justified if you are planning to make money with it.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 21, 2012)

I just called Camera Canada, they said they don't have the 5d3 in-store yet, but said they are shipping tomorrow. Canon Canada is cutting that close with delivery. They must ship UPS or FedEx, as Canada post would f*ck that up. I've been waiting two years, so the last few days are the worst —I want it for this weekend.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 21, 2012)

FocalFury said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Henry's offer an additional 3yr warranty on the 24-105 kit for $469 - does anyone have any experience with this? Is it worth it (besides the obvious, "if you don't ever need it - it was a waste of money")?
> ...


The lens tend to add $800 to the kit price plus tax. I just checked and I was wrong about the extended warranty pricing. It is $469 for the body only and $599 for the body/lens. Yikes, that is a lot of ca$h extra.


----------



## Wally (Mar 21, 2012)

I just talked to McBains and Vistek. My understanding is that McBains has them in hand but does not have enough to cover pre orders. Vistek does not have them but believes they will be able to cover pre orders.

W


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 21, 2012)

Probably because so many people ordered from the states and saved a lot of money. People not willing to do that will have no problem getting one from a Canadian retailer I suspect.


----------



## stoptheclocks (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Camera Canada and things are looking good for alot if not all of their pre-orders. The exact words were "we just got dumped on by the canon fairy" 

Hopefully we are all in the safe zone, I was told that things are being organized right now and they are going to be getting things ready to ship, and prep for tomorrow. Not sure if that means calls or emails but they shouldn't be far off.


----------



## Wally (Mar 21, 2012)

Right on...awesome updates fellow Canucks. Hopefully get one for the weekend. I got a hockey game to shoot eh!


----------



## Meh (Mar 21, 2012)

Go eh! Just git 'er done. I was in Henry's Toronto today and told "next week" but they probably won't get enough to fill pre-orders. Second shipment will likely be a few weeks later. The staff are likely just guessing about how many will arrive in the first wave.


----------



## Reid_design (Mar 21, 2012)

Got confirmation that my local store has only very very few, not enough to fill pre orders... but I'm #2 on the list! They said they couldn't sell it to me until tomorrow morning since Canon said they weren't allowed? (weird considering our american friends a lot have them!) Anyway, tomorrow will be a glorious day! Get in there and shoot some of this incredible spring weather we're having! ;


----------



## Zhanger (Mar 22, 2012)

Got off the phone with Memory Express. Apparently they have plenty of stock even if you didn't pre-order. The sales rep asked if I wanted one right now lol.

They also do price match.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 22, 2012)

Camera Canada has filled all their preorders and have cameras in stock.


----------



## stoptheclocks (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow Camera Canada really is on the ball with this. I'm impressed, i've never ordered anything from them seeing as i'm in Mississauga and they are in London but I definitely will from now on. I just wish I wasn't on the fence about pre-ordering when the kit was 4599, now I have to pay and extra $50. Free Lexar CF card was nice of them though and their help over the phone.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 22, 2012)

I pre-ordered mine from The Camera Store in Calgary. I'll pop by on my way back from work tomorrow afternoon and report back. I REALLY hope I'm close enough in the queue to get mine in the first shipment.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Camera Canada has filled all their preorders and have cameras in stock.




Yes, I received an email from them tonight. They have my camera in-hand and it will ship tomorrow with overnight service. So it seems I'll have mine Friday.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2012)

stoptheclocks said:


> Wow Camera Canada really is on the ball with this.



+1


----------



## stoptheclocks (Mar 22, 2012)

Got my email from Camera Canada as well  I'll be picking mine up tomorrow at some point, can't wait.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2012)

DeepShadows said:


> Probably because so many people ordered from the states and saved a lot of money. People not willing to do that will have no problem getting one from a Canadian retailer I suspect.



Everyone has posted useful information to this thread, except —you. Do your suspecting in another thread. Ordering from a Canadian store cost me about an extra $100, and ordering from a Canadian store is worh the extra $100 to me. The guys at Camera Canada gave me advice to get maximum value for my used gear when I sold it locally (not through them). So another + 1 to them.


----------



## RileyJoseph (Mar 22, 2012)

I pre-ordered from CameraCanada last Thursday. Received my email tonight that it will be shipped tomorrow. And it didn't cost much more than buying American.


----------



## rhommel (Mar 22, 2012)

I called vistek this morning, and confirmed that they have 5d3s arrived late last night and right now they're still in 'receiving'. once they're out, they'll be working on all the preorders.. not sure how much she said is true.

she did also mention that they only received half of what they're supposed to get from Canon, the rest will be shipped next week. she did also say that they ordered more than the pre-orders.. but since they only have half right now, not all pre-orders will be 'accomodated'

bummer


----------



## TonyTfromYEG (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the updates guys.

I'm going to give Vistek till noon....then give them a call. If anyone else has pre-ordered from Vistek, please let us know if you're getting notified.

I'm just gitty with anticipation of getting the 5D3 in my hands! Sold my 7D 2 weeks ago and I've been jonsing every since.


----------



## normcorriveau (Mar 22, 2012)

I just called Camera Canada and ordered one (they still had 20 according to the CSR). I cancelled my order at B&H. Going to take a hit on the exchange at B&H but they don't seem to be on the ball and will be closed April 6th to the 15th. I didn't like my chances.


----------



## rhommel (Mar 22, 2012)

TonyTfromYEG said:


> Thanks for all the updates guys.
> 
> I'm going to give Vistek till noon....then give them a call. If anyone else has pre-ordered from Vistek, please let us know if you're getting notified.
> 
> I'm just gitty with anticipation of getting the 5D3 in my hands! Sold my 7D 2 weeks ago and I've been jonsing every since.



let us know how it goes with the call please 

this is the 1st time I 'pre-ordered' in my life... lol


----------



## ADH (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got a call from Henry's that my camera is in.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

ADH said:


> I just got a call from Henry's that my camera is in.


Which location? Body only of the kit?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine has been shipped and I have the UPS tracking number.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

My rep at Henry's downtown Toronto just called me to say the 24-105 kit I asked to 'see' (not order) is in stock and on hold for me until Tuesday. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## TonyTfromYEG (Mar 22, 2012)

Just got a call from sales rep at Vistek like a minute ago....my camera is here!!!! BTW I'm in Edmonton.

I've never been so stoked to part with 4K. 

#happydance


----------



## Wally (Mar 22, 2012)

Just got mine confirmed from Vistek Calgary. Sounds like they are all spoken for but might be worth a call in case someone cancels.

Cheers


----------



## rhommel (Mar 22, 2012)

TonyTfromYEG said:


> Just got a call from sales rep at Vistek like a minute ago....my camera is here!!!! BTW I'm in Edmonton.
> 
> I've never been so stoked to part with 4K.
> 
> #happydance



ah, i wonder how it is in Vistek Toronto...


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey rhommel, welcome to CR! Good to see you Bud!


----------



## rhommel (Mar 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Hey rhommel, welcome to CR! Good to see you Bud!



tpmg? thanks man! how's it going?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

Yup - same username over there. Things are good. If you are a Canon shooter and I know you are, this is where is has been at of late.


----------



## Orion (Mar 22, 2012)

I tried to get some of the Canadian shops to match the U.S total price of $3995 taxes and duty included, but they would only do that if they had a stockpile of the mkIII in shop 

CANON CANADA SUCKS ARSE!

anyway, Vistek says that maybe by mid April if you place an order now. . . . .


----------



## rhommel (Mar 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Yup - same username over there. Things are good. If you are a Canon shooter and I know you are, this is where is has been at of late.



yep, been a canon shooter eversince, so u have pre-ordered for the mk3 as well? can't wait for mine, this is definitely killing me :'(


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

Orion said:


> I tried to get some of the Canadian shops to match the U.S total price of $3995 taxes and duty included


You have to keep in mind you will pay a 'spread' on your credit card of approx. 2.9% for the conversion. Right now the dollar is almost exactly at par so 2.9% of 3995 is $115.

Henry's is selling for $3699 plus tax which comes in at ~4180 verses $3995USD * 2.9% = ~$4110

There is only $70 difference by my math.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> You have to keep in mind you will pay a 'spread' on your credit card of approx. 2.9% for the conversion. Right now the dollar is almost exactly at par so 2.9% of 3995 is $115.
> 
> Henry's is selling for $3699 plus tax which comes in at ~4180 verses $3995USD * 2.9% = ~$4110
> 
> There is only $70 difference by my math.



Just a heads up MasterCard, Visa, and AMEX from the major Cdn banks all charge 2.5% to the best of my knowledge.

Because of that and not wanting to give 2.5% to the credit card companies for nothing when I travel to the U.S. and more importantly when I spend fair amounts of money at B&H, I got a U.S. Dollar Bank of Montreal MasterCard. 

It costs $25/year, however, when you spend over $1000/yr on it, they waive the fee, as in it's free. 

Since last summer I've placed all of my B&H orders using the card and *I don't pay any credit card fees on the USD transactions*. All I have to do is pay off my U.S. Dollar MasterCard when the bill comes with U.S. funds. I don't have an account with BMO so I withdraw the U.S. funds from my U.S. account at my bank in the form of a draft and pay then my M/C with it.


As for the 5D III, while I'm waiting for the 1D X, I know a couple of camera shops in Manitoba are announcing as of today they have the 5D III in stock for purchase off the street.


----------



## danstefan (Mar 22, 2012)

i got mine this morning from henry's mississauga. 
They got all of their pre-orders. 
I actually pre-ordered 2 and they had both, but i opted to get 1 right now because it's a little much for 2 cameras


----------



## ADH (Mar 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> ADH said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a call from Henry's that my camera is in.
> ...



Body only. Mississauga location.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 22, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> Just a heads up MasterCard, Visa, and AMEX from the major Cdn banks all charge 2.5% to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Because of that and not wanting to give 2.5% to the credit card companies for nothing when I travel to the U.S. and more importantly when I spend fair amounts of money at B&H, I got a U.S. Dollar Bank of Montreal MasterCard.
> 
> ...



I have a BMO U$D card too and U$D account but it still costs money to change money unless you trade in the millions. 2.5-2.9% is pretty standard.

On a CDN 5D3 note, I just went on lunch and picked one up in a kit, I bought the extended 4yr warranty 'cause he knocked $80 off of it and I had him throw in an extra battery. I was not sure if I was going to jump in yet but I did. It might be a slight upgrade from my 40D


----------



## stoptheclocks (Mar 22, 2012)

I drove to London to pickup my Mk III from Camera Canada. Can't say enough good things about them, even had my CF ready for me. I was worried they would run out. I'm torturing myself by letting the battery fully charge and then I will test it out.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> bigblue1ca said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up MasterCard, Visa, and AMEX from the major Cdn banks all charge 2.5% to the best of my knowledge.
> ...


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 22, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I have a BMO U$D card too and U$D account but it still costs money to change money unless you trade in the millions. 2.5-2.9% is pretty standard.



I bank with RBC and to transfer between my regular CDN accounts and my US account they charge 1.73%. But, better than that I use XE Trade and for $4000 US they charge 1.32%.

Obviously getting a camera right now in your hand rather than waiting a few days has a premium to it, but if I was ordering a 5D III instead of the 1D X, getting the 5D III from B&H would cost me total $3762.89 CDN (3713.87 US) versus buying it locally $4255.98 CDN. For almost $500 I can wait 4 days to get my camera. 

Granted if you are in Ontario, the deal isn't quite as good because you guys have to pay the HST at B&H versus just GST like the provinces that don't have the HST.


----------



## watch (Mar 22, 2012)

I just received a call from thecamerastore, My 5D3 is ready for pickup and the price dropped to $3699.45 body only. Unfortunately, I won't be in Calgary until Monday


----------



## iamiwas (Mar 22, 2012)

Just picked up my 5D3 body only from Memory Express in Calgary.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 23, 2012)

Picked mine up today. She's a beauty. Currently waiting for the battery to recharge so I can tinker more.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 23, 2012)

UPS just delivered right —NOW. ;D


----------



## Kane (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone else in Canada got there camera yet? My local camera store only got 3 cameras in their first shipment but told me I should be in the next one. They were expecting it friday. Has anyone bought the camera in store and not have it shipped? If so were you able to get one from a store without a pre-order? Have the big chains like Vistek and Henrys received a significant amount of stock yet? Where's all the Canadian 5D mark iii action at? Or is everyone already out shooting and enjoying them?


----------



## kev8d (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine arrived this morning from Camera Canada. I pre-ordered it within 10 minutes of the announcement, so presumably the order was one of the first 10 or 20. 

To all those waiting: the camera feels great in your hands, the shutter sounds sexy, and the images do appear a little better (at least jpeg - haven't had time to try raw). As long as you have realistic expectations, the wait should be worth it. Hope you fellow canucks don't have to wait much longer!


----------

